# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Excluding calculated item from detalization

## walduxas

Hi,

I have pivot table of financial data, let's say that results are something like this (field "GL Group" means general ledger group:
GL group.jpg

Then I add calculated items into the field "GL group", to summarize profit results by EBT, EBIT, EBITDA and gross profit (GP):
GL calculated item.jpg

GP is calculated with formula:
='1D-Sales'+'2D-Direct costs'+'2N-Indirect costs'

EBIT is calculated with formula:
=EBITDA+'4D-Depreciation'

EBITDA is calculated with formula:
=GP+'3D-Operating costs'

EBT is calculated with formula:
=EBIT+'5D-Other income'+'6D-Other costs'+'7D-Financial income'+'8D-Financial costs'

Then I want to check results in more details and include additional field in pivot rows "GL" (which means General Ledger). Original fields are displayed correctly:
GL group detalization.jpg

However, the addition of field "GL" also attempts to show calculated items in more details too:
GL calculated item detalization.jpg

I want that original fields would be displayed in more detail with the addition of field "GL", but that calculated items would not be detalized - as if calculated items would be treated as summary calculations for the field "GL group". Is it possible to do that?

----------


## walduxas

Or maybe there is some other way (not using calculated items), which would allow me to have pivot table in more detailed view (with fields "GL Group" and "GL" in pivot rows section), and would allow me to have several intermediate calculations for profit results (GP, EBITDA, EBIT, EBT) without detailed view, which would help to summarize results? I'd like the final pivot table to look like the combination of 3rd picture and part (circled in red) of 2nd picture.

----------


## walduxas

Found the solution, which can be found here:



```

```


In order to hide detalization rows for calculated items, one has to collapse items for calculated items - in other words, "showdetails" for calculated items has to be set to false.

----------

